# Unable to reinstall port apache22 -



## pvoigt (Oct 31, 2013)

I have recently started to evaluate FreeBSD as a replacement for my Linux server. I'm currently working on FreeBSD 9.2 in a VirtualBox VM before the server is to be moved to physical hardware.

The system is working almost as expected. I like the concept of separating the base system and the ports. It's for me the main reason to switch my home server from Linux to FreeBSD after many years of Linux experiences.

Unfortunately I currently I have a problem with just the ports. In more detail it is the the Apache 2.2 (2.2.25) port. After I have had it up and running together with PHP5 (5.4.21) port I decided to re-compile Apache because of some missing modules. Configuration and rebuild have run smoothly. In order to re-install I issued the following command sequence in /usr/src/ports/apache22:

`make deinstall`
`make reinstall`

I've re-installed several ports before and never I have had any issues. This time, however, the last command produces  the following error:


```
===>  Staging for apache22-2.2.25
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - found
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on shared library: libexpat.so - found
 - found
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on shared library: libapr-1.so - found
 - found
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on shared library: libpcre.so - found
 - found
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on shared library: libiconv.so.3 - found
 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Syntax error: ";" unexpected
*** [create-users-groups] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

Moreover, the commands have obviously broken some dependencies. Therefore I uninstalled ports lang/php5 and lang/php5-extensions and pecl-pdflib-2.1.1 via `pkg_delete` to get rid of stale dependencies. Now the package database is OK but any attempt to install Apache 2.2 shows the above error.

I obviously have to little FreeBSD experience to find the above error message helpful. How can I reinstall Apache?

Thanks in advance
Peter


----------



## ZeWaren (Nov 1, 2013)

See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=42879
I think it might be related.


----------



## pvoigt (Nov 1, 2013)

ZeWaren said:
			
		

> See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=42879
> I think it might be related.



Thanks, you are right. I've referenced already from that thread to mine but should have done it vice versa. I could meanwhile reinstall port www/apache22. There was only one small issue that the default configuration files where not reinstalled so that I had to restore them from my backup.

I would like to mark this thread solved but do not find any options to do so.


----------

